# Kindle paperwhite, Skin+Offcial cover?



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Hello.

I have a Paperwhite, and I really hate the dirty bezzel.

Has anybody use the oficial cover whith a skin?, it works fine? or perhaps then the Paperwhite + skin don't fit well in cover.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have the "official cover", but do have the Fintie cover, which I think is comparable to the official one.  My skin is the Doctor Who Tardis from Etsy.  I was originally concerned that somehow the magnet wouldn't work.  Skin fits great and no problem with the cover - of course you can't see much of the back skin with the cover on.  However, I moved the back skin to the back of the Fintie and it works great there also.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have a Paperwhite, a skin and the official cover. I don't typically use the back of the skin, and I didn't in this case. In fact, I didn't even take it out of the case when I applied the skin.

In any case, no, even using the back skin is not going to interfere with putting it in the case.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

I use the official cover with a skin and stuck the back part of the skin onto the inside flap of the cover. Sticks really well I have to say. I bought from gelaskins and needed to peel it off another kindle I was returning. Their product description is accurate, you can re use them if you treat them carefully and they don't leave any residue.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Thanks laughinggravy.

My skin is decargirl, but I´m sure that it will works fine too.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm probably going to regret showing my ignorance, but what is a "dirty bezzel"?


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for my bad english.

The correct word is bezel, the plastic around the screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandma Mazur said:


> I'm probably going to regret showing my ignorance, but what is a "dirty bezzel"?


Some people feel like the bezel of the PW shows fingerprints and smudges. . . . I guess it sorta does, but I just wipe 'em off with my 'fuzzy fingers'



But, . . . please don't buy through that link. . .they're much cheaper at The Container Store!


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Hello.

I just received my decalgirl skin and it works fine with official cover.

Greetings


----------

